# Hitech Miniatures Terrorizer Morbus



## turel2 (Mar 2, 2009)

Here is the new Terrorizer Morbus from Hitech miniatures. 

Click here for Hitech miniatures site

Click image for large picture.


----------



## Archon Dan (Feb 6, 2012)

They might pass for Mutilators ... maybe. Certainly interesting models.


----------



## Fallen (Oct 7, 2008)

Plague Lord personally...perhaps a cool Alternative Typhus.


----------



## Sethis (Jun 4, 2009)

Really not on board with that tongue.


----------



## Magpie_Oz (Jan 16, 2012)

They are an improvement on some of the other rmini's by Hitech


----------



## DeathKlokk (Jun 9, 2008)

It's multiple angles of the same model FYI.

Looks cool, might do for a Plague Lord with dual LCs.


----------



## clever handle (Dec 14, 2009)

I like a lot of their stuff. These are some other Terrorizers I'm in the midst of painting up:




























I believe this box set of 3 was about the price of two obliterator models.


----------

